# Couple Stack Barrels



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Not S&W revolvers but still a nice pair of Shotguns. Just picked up a Browning Lightning 12g and Ruger Red Label 20g. I like OUs on the range but not big on hunting with them or SxS guns. Doesn’t have anything to do with only two shots, they just seem balky to me. My dad liked OU & SxS shotguns, he was a gentleman bird hunter. The Ruger 20g don’t feel as bulky as most and might be a decent bird gun if we had any birds left to shoot.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pair of guns! I wish I had your luck in tracking down deals!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here’s pic of Ruger in its hard case.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I'd love that Red Label. Nice!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Problem with Rugers was they would shoot loose at the hinge. They wouldn't hold up to hard use.


----------

